# Pine nuts



## callmaker60 (Jan 27, 2015)

I never used or taste pine nuts, what is the flavor like and what type recipe's would you use them in?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2015)

A very mild "piney" taste.  Sort of like sunflower seeds.  Used often in pestos.  You can toast and sprinkle them on casseroles, salads and  such.  They can be REALLY expensive in tiny containers at the grocery stores, if you can find them in bulk they're usually much cheaper.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2015)

Mmmm....pine nuts.  I love them toasted in a dry pan and sprinkled on salads.  They're also good with roasted veggies, and pine nuts love pasta dishes.  I love them and usually have them in the fridge - they should be refrigerated if you're not going to use them right away, so they don't go rancid.  

Dawg's right, they're one of the most expensive of the nuts, but Costco has them in bulk.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd probably store bulk quantities in freezer, with maybe a few kept in fridge.  Had some go rancid once, nasty.   

I've had a couple of people mention they taste like soap to them.  Personally I like them.  

One way we use them is for a desert, a thick chunk of FRESH mozzarella, pressed down into pine nuts so they coat 1 side, sautéed in butter over med-high, pine nut side down, until cheese is just barely starting to melt then pour in about 1/4 cup of Amaretto per slice and let reduce a bit over med-low to low until you've got a syrupy sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2015)

I love pine nuts! To me, they have a mild, buttery flavor; toasting them in a dry skillet brings out a nuttiness and makes the texture a bit more crunchy. 

After toasting, I sprinkle them on couscous dishes, rice pilaf and sometimes salad. They're essential in homemade pesto. I also keep them in the freezer and buy them in bulk at BJ's.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to love pine nuts, but I am now deathly allergic to them--fewer than three will kill me (or put me in a coma...). I can't remember the taste...but I seem to recall they were kind of buttery...although a common choice for pesto, I can make a darned good pesto with roasted hazelnuts, toasted almonds, or cashews. I've used roasted walnuts. I've even used peanuts. If you can't eat pine nuts, this doesn't mean you can't make a decent pesto.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 27, 2015)

callmaker60 said:


> I never used or taste pine nuts, what is the flavor like and what type recipe's would you use them in?



Flavor is Divine. 

Recipe - Pesto.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with the mild, buttery flavor description - that's a good way to put it.  They don't last long around here, I toast up a skillet of them pretty often and snack on them in front of the TV.    Kind of a sub for potato chips when I want something crunchy, and much healthier.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks folks,  I have priced them, and they are expensive, but you folks gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> A very mild "piney" taste. Sort of like sunflower seeds. Used often in pestos. You can toast and sprinkle them on casseroles, salads and such. They can be REALLY expensive in tiny containers at the grocery stores, if you can find them in bulk they're usually much cheaper.


They only have a short to medium shelf life so make lots of things with them.

Nice toasted and tossed in a shredded raw carrot salad

Pesto - as everyone says. 

Just to nibble

Nice in cakes (Google for recipeS)


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 27, 2015)

+1 on the Pesto and in CousCous dishes .

In addition, I once had them in a restaurant, where they mixed it into a polenta, then topped the polenta off with some creamy goat cheese.  It was a great textural thing.


----------



## Souschef (Jan 27, 2015)

We were on the island of Rhodes on a tour, and saw our guide picking up things under some pine trees. Being basically curious, I asked what she was doing. She told me she was picking up pine nuts!
Well I grabbed some, and with a flat rock and my trusty Swiss Army knife, I cracked them open!
The picture is Kayelle standing under the pine trees.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2015)

Great picture! Nice to see you, Kayelle!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Kayelle!  Love the pic!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 27, 2015)

I *hate *every known picture of me except my avatar.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 27, 2015)

But, but, you look just like your avatar, Kay!  You mean that's not you?


----------



## Janet H (Jan 29, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I *hate *every known picture of me except my avatar.



IN that case we should see a larger version....


----------

